# Uber driver busted 3x the legal limit carrying passengers



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/man-fuming-after-uber-trip-with-a-drunk-driver
*Man fuming after Uber trip with an accused drunk driver*

PHOENIX (KSAZ) - A Valley man said his Uber driver was noticeably intoxicated when he got a ride in October. The man also said when he called the company to try and get them to suspend the driver's account, they were no help.

Justin Knutson had just moved to Phoenix in October when he grabbed an Uber. Something about that trip, however, was not right.

"He starts to drive, we tell him to make a right turn at the next street, he drives past that street, which was kind of odd, he stops in the middle of the road, backs up," said Knutson.

Knutson and a friend had a few drinks, and decided it was best for someone else to drive. Little did they know the driver they were paired with was probably drunker than they were.


"As we're rolling up to the stop sign, he makes the comment of, 'I need to really stop drinking so much,'" said Knutson.

Knutson got on the phone with Uber and recorded the conversation. Knutson was not pleased with the company's response.

"Understanding is not fixing the issue that we have right now. I'm please asking if you could pass me off to your manager, because we'd like to get the driver off the road as soon as possible," Knutson said, during the phone call.

Knutson called 911, after he got nowhere with Uber. He said he primarily called 911 to get the driver off the road. Since then, Scottsdale Police arrested the driver Robert Danahay. Danahay allegedly blew a .24 in the field, which is three times over the legal limit.

"With the holidays and everyone going to take Ubers and stuff like that, I really just wanted people to know that you can't trust that driver's gonna be sober," said Knutson.

Knutson says he has deleted his Uber, app after the incident. Meanwhile, Uber provided FOX 10 Phoenix with this statement that reads:

"We do not tolerate impaired driving, and the driver involved in this incident was removed from the app after this was reported last month. We regret that the riders who reported this didn't have the experience they have come to expect from Uber."


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> ".....We regret that the riders who reported this didn't have the experience they have come to expect from Uber."


_*"au contraire mon frère!" *_

_*This is exactly the experience all have come to EXPECT from Uber! *_


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Before i surrendered my tlc plates in n.y. i tool a ride from an uber x with my son. Made him buckle up. It was only 1 mile. Drivers car smelled like he just smoked a joint. I did not report him and i gave him 5 stars. Even left a comment about how nice his car smelled. I know its bad karma for me but i hope this fool crashes and uber gets sued.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/man-fuming-after-uber-trip-with-a-drunk-driver
> *Man fuming after Uber trip with an accused drunk driver*
> 
> PHOENIX (KSAZ) - A Valley man said his Uber driver was noticeably intoxicated when he got a ride in October. The man also said when he called the company to try and get them to suspend the driver's account, they were no help.
> ...


So they stayed in the car calling uber? Then 911? Never occurred to them to GTFO first?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

That is clearly the mugshot of a man who has no clue where he is. Perhaps he should not have been taking a shot after each new ping. That game never ends well. Thankfully this bozo is off the road.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> So they stayed in the car calling uber? Then 911? Never occurred to them to GTFO first?


It reminds me of the quote from "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo". _It's hard to believe that the fear of offending can be stronger than the fear of pain. But you know what? It is._ So many people go so far out of their way to avoid _any_ type of conflict at the risk of their pride, self-respect, safety, etc. It is quite strange.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubering...

Hiring washed up drunks not even Walmart will touch..


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You get what you pay for. Any one named Justin, should just walk.

#fübrn


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/man-fuming-after-uber-trip-with-a-drunk-driver
> *Man fuming after Uber trip with an accused drunk driver*
> 
> PHOENIX (KSAZ) - A Valley man said his Uber driver was noticeably intoxicated when he got a ride in October. The man also said when he called the company to try and get them to suspend the driver's account, they were no help.
> ...


What an embarrassment to my town. Don't worry though, we have very special ways of handling these types of problems in the desert. The dude will be coyote food come morning.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If this was a drunk sexy female driver, they would try to hit on her first and invite somewhere.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

News!!! Man has to eat his own lips to survive due to high uber pay!


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Before i surrendered my tlc plates in n.y. i tool a ride from an uber x with my son. Made him buckle up. It was only 1 mile. Drivers car smelled like he just smoked a joint. I did not report him and i gave him 5 stars. Even left a comment about how nice his car smelled. I know its bad karma for me but i hope this fool crashes and uber gets sued.


Just because the car smells like weed doesn't mean the ****ing driver smokes. We have PAX that SMELL that get into our cars. The smell lingers after they get out. If we use too much 'spray' to cover up the bad smell people complain, if we don't spry to cover up the smell people complain.

I have almost zero sense of smell, If I can smell something I know everyone else can, but I can't even sense half the smells that my customers complain about. I just got some febreeze and spray after every ride. Uber/Lyft does have to ignore a certain level of 'my driver is stoned!' in recreational states because so many of our pax reek of weed and that smell lingers. same with 'the car smelled like booze, I think driver was drunk' well, maybe he was, or maybe that smell just linged from the last few bar runs & he is just taking a different route than you would because he is used to driving stinky drunks and trying to take the smooth route to keep them from barfing. I've got reported for smelling like weed 3 times in my first month (and I only drive weekends, not weekdays so that was like.. a weeks worth of driving, tops) and it was the ****ing pax, not me.

Unfortunately since my sense of smell is so bad, I can't stop the stinkies from getting into my car in the first place, but if during the trip I can smell ANYTHING I will febreeze the entire car after the trip, and if I don't smell anything I febreeze the car every 2-3 trips. This has been the only way for me to stop the 'stinky' or 'I think my driver is stoned' complaints.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

wingdog said:


> Just because the car smells like weed doesn't mean the &%[email protected]!*ing driver smokes. We have PAX that SMELL that get into our cars. The smell lingers after they get out. If we use too much 'spray' to cover up the bad smell people complain, if we don't spry to cover up the smell people complain.
> 
> I have almost zero sense of smell, If I can smell something I know everyone else can, but I can't even sense half the smells that my customers complain about. I just got some febreeze and spray after every ride. Uber/Lyft does have to ignore a certain level of 'my driver is stoned!' in recreational states because so many of our pax reek of weed and that smell lingers. same with 'the car smelled like booze, I think driver was drunk' well, maybe he was, or maybe that smell just linged from the last few bar runs & he is just taking a different route than you would because he is used to driving stinky drunks and trying to take the smooth route to keep them from barfing. I've got reported for smelling like weed 3 times in my first month (and I only drive weekends, not weekdays so that was like.. a weeks worth of driving, tops) and it was the &%[email protected]!*ing pax, not me.
> 
> Unfortunately since my sense of smell is so bad, I can't stop the stinkies from getting into my car in the first place, but if during the trip I can smell ANYTHING I will febreeze the entire car after the trip, and if I don't smell anything I febreeze the car every 2-3 trips. This has been the only way for me to stop the 'stinky' or 'I think my driver is stoned' complaints.


This driver was toasted like a chimney sweeper on a busy day


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

.23 is REALLY high. The dude must have drank a 5th of whiskey or something, it would be hard to get that drunk on beer alone without having to stop and pee every 20 minutes.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

A hidden flask he was swilling on between rides?


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

It's sad that drunk drivers don't die in greater numbers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I like to get a Starbucks medium mocha with an extra shot of expresso. Then pour about 3 oz of Tequila in.
Makes a really tasty drink that has no odor. 
Keeps you drunk and wide awake.
Makes the night go fast.


----------



## gbaby (Aug 14, 2017)

every single day i drove for uber, i would preroll 5 joints for the day. i needed to be high every 2 hours to forget im an uber driver.

only benefit of driving for uber is ending up in random streets in downtown and going on weedmaps looking for the best kush.

i listened to my music on the whole time and buzzed out while talking to customers. after 426 trips i smoked with 4 of my passengers that were cool as hell, 1 was an actress.

a couple times when pax smelled kush i just said it was previous pax lol.

good times


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just can't smoke and drive. I am very distractible when I'm high, and I forget what I'm doing ... LoL.

I have many, many hours of DUI however. It takes practice. Never been caught. Came close a couple of times but .. luck counts. 
I rented a car once (mine was in the shop). Got home and pulled into the garage and noticed that one of the headlights was burned out. Took it back and got kinda pissey at the counter ... "How can you rent me a car with a burned out headlight? Don't you safety inspect your vehicles?" I was apologized to and assured they wouldn't charge me for the day. I explained that "the only reason I'm so upset about it is that I am a routine drunk driver. Do you know how most DUI's are caught? Burned out lights. Us drunk drivers know that we HAVE to keep the safety equipment up or we will get pulled over." 
Its a real amateur move to get caught for a burned out tail light. 
Guy behind the counter laughed like I was kidding, I wasn't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/arizona-news/man-fuming-after-uber-trip-with-a-drunk-driver
> *Man fuming after Uber trip with an accused drunk driver*
> 
> PHOENIX (KSAZ) - A Valley man said his Uber driver was noticeably intoxicated when he got a ride in October. The man also said when he called the company to try and get them to suspend the driver's account, they were no help.
> ...


.24 is high.



wingdog said:


> A hidden flask he was swilling on between rides?


Used to be a taxi driver in my home town.
Always had bottles rolling around under the seat.
He WAS dangerous.
Never an accident.

One of their BEST drivers.
Pulled over into a parking lot to make way for a fire rescue vehicle on highway.
Brand new truck. Went off the road.
Killed him in parking lot.

Go figure.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> .24 is high.
> 
> Used to be a taxi driver in my home town.
> Always had bottles rolling around under the seat.
> ...


My dad used to say that "The Good Lord provides an extra guardian angle for fools and drunks."
But then, you'd expect that from a home grown Mick. (Was that racist?) I mean, Irishman.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

There's a big positive associated with this story... The fact that a drunk uber driver makes news supports the fact that the vast majority of us are not drunk.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Howie428Uber said:


> There's a big positive associated with this story... The fact that a drunk uber driver makes news supports the fact that the vast majority of us are not drunk.


That could be a commercial for Uber:

"Our drivers: Mostly sober!"


----------

